# 2009 Sentra FE+ Airbag Light



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

The airbag light is flashing on my 09 Sentra, I was reading up that it could be the OCS. Has anyone had this issue? If so what did you do to remedy it?


TIA
Mike


----------

